# Bee-R Sticker in the Fuel Filler



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Apr 14, 2015)

Found these stickers on the inside of the fuel filler flap. Anyone know what they mean? (Obviously in understand the Danger but) and I think bottom one says, Premium Unleaded?


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

the bottem one translate's as lead free premium.

its written in kanji and katakana


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

Bee-r sticker says something like high-octane specification


----------



## Fuzzy Dunlop (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks. I suspected as much.


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

glad to be of service


----------

